#ubuntu-laptop 2007-08-14
<defendguin> just thought i would check in here to see if anyone knows a bit about how usplash works
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-08-15
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<fabian_> hi guys
<Nailor> hi
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-08-16
<sboysel> has anyone tried the new system76 laptops?
<GCReady> are there any good reviews out for the dell lappys with fiesty preinstalled?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-08-17
<dkettman> Hello all, having an issue with an ATI SB450 in a Gateway laptop. It uses the snd_hda_intel driver and i get no sound... does anyone have any 'magic bullet' to fix this? :)
<ijuz__> i have no idea... but when you want to have a chance for a good answer you should tell what kernel you are using etc.
<dkettman> Sorry :) ..
<dkettman> 2.6.22 for now ..
<dkettman> I installed 7.04 and had no sound...
<dkettman> I've been scouring forums and wikis for hours (5 or 6 now) trying to find the fix for this, it seems to be a common problem.
<dkettman> But there are those out there who say they have gotten it to work
<ijuz__> well, i have another chipset (intel stuff), but the snd_hda_intel also does not work with .22 or at least with the ubuntu kernel, so i installed .23-rc3 and it works
<dkettman> Hmm .. ok ..
<dkettman> And is there an ubuntu repo I can use? I got .22 from gutsy...
<dkettman> Or do I have to d/l it and compile it on my own?
<ijuz__> it's pretty easy... untar, copy the config from gutsy, make oldconfig...
<ijuz__> i fear so :)
<dkettman> Ok ..
<ijuz__> i can write it down for you when you want
<dkettman> Well, I'll start d/ling the kernel now ..
<dkettman> You mean copy the config file out of /boot?
<ijuz__> yes, just the .22 config to .config in the kernel tree
<dkettman> Alright ..
<dkettman> Cool.. Thanks for the lead, I will let you know how it goes
<ijuz__> i just wrote it halfway down http://christian-leber.de/VoidWiki/Ubuntu
<ijuz__> stands surely somewhere else, but searching also takes time ;)
<dkettman> Thank you very much :)
<dkettman> compiling now .. wish me luck :)
<ijuz__> a core2duo should be finished about now ;)
<|muelli|> anyone with a x61s in here? :)
<ijuz__> |muelli|: gutsy or feisty?
<|muelli|> ijuz__: well. I don't care. I just _try_ to install gutsy, but the installer is not nice to me...
<ijuz__> you get to busybox?
<|muelli|> ijuz__:  if I want to...
<ijuz__> no, what does not work?
<|muelli|> Right now it fails with "installing the base system", but I actually can't determine whats going wrong.
<|muelli|> ah.
<|muelli|> "package cryptsetup is not available, but is referred to by another package"
<ijuz__> ah, so get another daily...
<|muelli|> I try to install gutsy in a dm_crypt container
<ijuz__> ah, ok, never tried that
<ijuz__> probably you should try a normal install, when it works... it isn't a laptop problem
<dkettman> ijuz__: Not on a core2 duo :(... Just a Celery M520
<ijuz__> dkettman: i would expect... 1h15min :)
<dkettman> Its close to done, its building the modules now
<|muelli|> hm. still failing on that crypstsetup issue. Somehow /etc/apt/sources.list gets replaced and then universe is removed. So it can't install it. But I already installed it! Can I make apt think, that this package is already installed so that it does nothing about it?
<ijuz__> there is a package fake something that can make empty packages to fullfill dependencies
<dkettman> Done compiling!
<dkettman> Question, I am getting errors with find saying it cant find a /lib/firmware/2.6.23-rc3 directory...
<dkettman> did I miss something during make?
<ijuz__> no... let's hope you don't need that stuff ;)
<ijuz__> you could copy the stuff from the 2.6.22-9 directory to a new 2.6.23-rc3 directory
<dkettman> Ok .. well I'm going on without it .. modifying the menu.lst now, then the reboot!
<dkettman> Here goes nothing! rebooting now
<ijuz__> ?
<dkettman> :(
<dkettman> It is stuck at Locaing, please wait...
<dkettman> er Loading
<dkettman> Says it uncompressed ok
<ijuz__> did you remove the "quiet" in the line?
<dkettman> Yeah
<ijuz__> sorry, no idea, should work
<dkettman> Would that mean maybe my initrd isnt right?
<dkettman> I'm going to try to re-make it
<ijuz__> probably, but that should work, probably wrong filename? (but grub should have thrown an error)
<dkettman> I wonder if it was relying on the firmwares, I copied over the 2.6.22-9 firmwares over
<dkettman> trying again
<dkettman> still nothing ..
<dkettman> *sigh*
<Nailor> Did you download the vanilla kernel?
<Nailor> From kernel.org
<dkettman> Yeah, and then patched to 23-rc3
<Nailor> Some patches ubuntu use may cause that kind of behaviour
<dkettman> So what might you suggest to me to resolve this? :)
<Nailor> Dunno. :)
<dkettman> Hmm
<dkettman> Ok .. figured :) hehe
<dkettman> hold on ..
<Nailor> All I'm saying that ubuntu patches may do something, that leaves some options of kernel unconfigured that should be.. or something
<dkettman> Ooh .. got something
<Nailor> at least debian behaved like that back in the days
<dkettman> It cant find the root dist ..
<dkettman> er disk
<dkettman> I got dropped to busybox
<ijuz__> imo the kernel is somehow brocken, hm, i thought i just had pressed return all the time :)
<dkettman> Ok ..
<dkettman> so the name of the root disk is wrong .. thats easy to fix .. althought I dont knwo why it didnt work by copying a previous entry .. ?
<ijuz__> should work...  that config works on my craptop http://debian.christian-leber.de/config-rc3
<dkettman> I'm going to double-check the root disk is labeled the same on all of them just to be sure
<dkettman> I sure hope this is worth it :)
<dkettman> Ok, same error, maybe different issue though ..
<dkettman> Here is the message I get:
<dkettman> ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/<UUID NUMBER> does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<ijuz__> very odd... you are sure that you copied it correctly? ;)  should work... so either not the ide/sata driver doesn't work correctly or... no idea
<dkettman> Yeah, found an entry on launchpad .. going to check a couple things out ..
<dkettman> I triple-checked the UUID
<dkettman> The only thing that this kernel doesnt have in /boot is an abi-2.6.23-rc3 file
<dkettman> but I couldnt find that in the build tree ..
<dkettman> but I dont knwo if the kernel uses it
<ijuz__> i also don't have one
<dkettman> ok ..so that isnt important
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-08-18
<dkettman> Hmm whats interesting is in the busybox shell, there isnt a /dev/disk directory ..
<dkettman> It has to be a driver issue...
<dkettman> I'm going to try changing the e2label on the drive to see if I can get it to work ..
<ijuz__> does it find the disk?
<dkettman> Or .. better yet, just specify the acutal disk :)
<ijuz__> yes :)
<dkettman> Trying that ..
<dkettman> hanging again
<ijuz__> probably it's just a bug, does it find any disk at all?
<dkettman> Waiting for busybox again
<dkettman> If it cant find /dev/hda1, then there is an issue ..
<ijuz__> uhm... most likely it's sda1
<dkettman> Not on this one .. when I ran mount it showed up as /dev/hda1
<ijuz__> ok
<dkettman> and in the initramfs(busybox) there is no /dev/disk/*, /dev/hd*, /dev/sd*
<ijuz__> but there is some other stuff in /dev ?
<dkettman> lots of pty, tty, and some others
<dkettman> no disk-looking devices though ..
<dkettman> this is really weird .. I'm going to compare the two config files because when I ran make oldconfig, it asked me about some options not present in 2.6.22
<dkettman> Going to re-burn the Fiesty Fawn CD (left it at home) and see if it works while in live
<dkettman> just as a shot in the dar
<dkettman> er dark
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-08-19
<lindar> Hi hi.
<lindar> Anybody around?
<Altiric> Anyone happen to be around?
<chrionix> hi all, anyone using thinkfinger?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
* #ubuntu-laptop  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-08-11
<E|_LHNAS> ÷áßñåôå, ôß êÜíåôå;
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-08-12
<we||s> slu
<we||s> hi
<we||s> what will be the best laptop for ubunt?
<we||s> how about http://www.thesource.ca/estore/Product.aspx?language=en-CA&catalog=Online&category=Notebooks_English&product=2510312
<we||s> wells24@hotmail.com for late aswer :)
<taromsn> Hey, I'm trying to install the ati.2 drivers
<taromsn> gatos.sourceforge.net/ati.2.php
<taromsn> In order to get my Thinkpad T30's S-Video port to work, I'm running 8.04.1
<taromsn> Actually, nevermind, I think I figured something out
<taromsn> Ok
<taromsn> So I did this :tar zxvf ATI-4.3.0-X.i386.tar.gz
<taromsn> But I don't know where to go next, it says to "install ALL of ati.2 binaries" but I'm not so sure what that means
<marius> hi
<marius> sb here ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-08-14
<Bytor4232> Hey guys, I just reloaded my laptop, and wanted to know if I should be worried about the load_cycle issue that was out almost a year ago.
<Bytor4232> Yup.  Apparently so.
<Bytor4232> I applied this fix:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5031046&postcount=3
<Bytor4232> I was getting 50 to 100 load cycles every five or 10 minutes.
<Bytor4232> Now I'm getting about five or 10 on battery.
<Bytor4232> None on AC
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-08-17
<Eleaf> hmm
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-08-10
<Stian1979> Anyone here are experts on hotkeys?
<Stian1979> Hey there, I got a hot-key problem. Any pros in here?
<oly562> i can't ping a wireless printer server. it's ip is 192...104/24 and my ip is .90. simple network, used to work, but after loading 9.04 i can not ping it anymore from this wireless nic. my gw is standard, .1/24 and my nic is intel running wicd. UFW is off, and all other computers wired can ping that device and access it. there are no restrictions on the print server yet. Any suggestions?
<oly562> oh and hello :)
<oly562> anyone in?
<oly562> i can't ping a wireless printer server. it's ip is 192...104/24 and my ip is .90. simple network, used to work, but after loading 9.04 i can not ping it anymore from this wireless nic. my gw is standard, .1/24 and my nic is intel running wicd. UFW is off, and all other computers wired can ping that device and access it. there are no restrictions on the print server yet. Any suggestions?
<oly562> thanks
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-08-11
<icarus> hi
<icarus> !ubuntu
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-08-15
<rockguel> Hola
<rockguel> tengo una base de expansión de una pavilion
<rockguel> trae mouse y teclado inalambricos, sirven con ubuntu?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-08-16
<jleg> hello world
<jleg> i have a question here relating to trackpads
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-08-17
<ryoohki> i'm trying to use my laptop to share my internet on wlan0 with eth0.  many howto and such recommend using firestarter and that's what i've done but it still won't work
<ryoohki> the device is connecting, dhcp is working( i can see it with tcpdump, i ran "sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1", it should work as far as i know.
<ryoohki> i'm guess i may need to set up dns-masq or a nat rule in iptalbes
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-08-18
<OpalMoon> can't get 10.04LTS installed on my laptop using standard desktop install - components crash (tz and disk in particular) - any suggestions?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-08-19
<rafazed> can i ask about a Wifi card on this channel?
#ubuntu-laptop 2012-08-15
<ZugZug_> hello!
<ZugZug_> I wasn't sure which room to try - but I'm thinking about building my own battery-powered system, and wanted to know how battery life gets reported to the OS
<ZugZug_> Any idea how that works
<ZugZug_> ?
#ubuntu-laptop 2017-08-15
<N3V3RM1^D> Can anyone tell how cmos battery should be put in motherboard?
